# Brining my Cell phone form US..........



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Know this question has been asked....... can't find any threads on this site. Will buy a new cell before I move to Turkey. I know it will be blocked after a certain amount of time. Have heard that you can register and use one foreign phone. Anyone know the procedure?


----------



## sudzs (Jun 9, 2010)

I think you can register your mobile in the airport on arrival. 

Also, I think you can register your phone in one of the phone shops, Avea or Turlcell or Vodafone. You will need your passport showing entry stamp as far as I know. However I have heard other stories about people doing this and still the SIM got blocked, so you might be just better off buying a phone here. I brought my phone with me but haven't bothered with putting a Turkish SIM in it yet as I have not registered it. I don't think I will bother to do that and I'll just buy a Turkish phone. I've been managing with Skype and Viber up to now!


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks. I am moving to turkey forever. So it might be wise to take advantage bringing a US cell every few years if possible. My wife registered her 4s but that was about a year ago and she can not get another for 2yrs. Just want my iPhone/Galaxy not mortgage my house.


----------

